# Sublimation inks, the cheap alternatives. Inktech vs Fujiink



## Tite003 (May 24, 2013)

Hi guys!

I´ve been reading carefully all the threads about cheap sublimation inks, although there are some specific questions I´d like to ask you.

I´m about to receive an Epson 1430-1500w and CISS and I´d like to take the "alternative" route and don´t spend a fortune in sawgrass inks.

I´ve found different suppliers of these two inks (Fujiinks & Inktech) in UK (where I live), one is much cheaper than the other, about 40 dollas/litre vs 120dollars/litre.

Of course, I´d like to go for the cheapest one, but I don´t want the printer heads clogging on the first day. 

About the ICC profile, it´s not a problem.

Does anyone have experience using any of these inks? Any advice would be very appreciated!

Sorry for my English!


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

InkTec are a large legitimate ink producer, who manufacture a lot of different types of printing inks, along with papers, have also developed a metal printing technology for circuit boards, and have their own line of printers. They have distributors and dealers worldwide. Their sublimation inks are licensed by Sawgrass. www.InkTec.com


Fujiink are not associated with the large multinational called Fuji (who do make their own sublimation ink too) They only sell sublimation inks by the looks of their webpage. Their sublimation ink is not licensed by Sawgrass. Fujiinks - Dye Sublimation Inks For Inkjet & Offset Printers


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I would suggest really taking a close look at your ink options. Buying something cheap does not mean it cost less.

It is my understanding there has been significant issues with InkTek recently.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

No problems with InkTec here, what issues are you referring to?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Was contacted by an individual last week inquiring about J-Teck. Asked why they were looking at changing and they described all the quality issues, and reformulations InkTek has gone through.

A lot of clogging and banding issues along with some color issues.

Not sure there is a perfect dye sub ink but you just try to find the one with the least amount of issues.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

wow, glad I've not had anything like that.
Their main sublimation ink - previously known as DTI (Direct Textile Ink) has been rebranded to Sublinova Smart.
They did have a superior/newer formulation for a couple of years, called Sublinova Pro, which has been replaced with Sublinova Advanced. 
This has definitely caused confusion.
I had thought of swapping to the Sublinova Pro/Advanced, but felt it safer to stick with the original formulation as it works for us, and there is less chance of it being changed or redeveloped.


----------



## Tite003 (May 24, 2013)

Riderz Ready said:


> Was contacted by an individual last week inquiring about J-Teck. Asked why they were looking at changing and they described all the quality issues, and reformulations InkTek has gone through.
> 
> A lot of clogging and banding issues along with some color issues.
> 
> Not sure there is a perfect dye sub ink but you just try to find the one with the least amount of issues.


Thanks for your answer! J-Teck only sell ink for large formats printers, right? I guess I couldn´t find J-Teck ink for my Epson 1430?


----------



## Tite003 (May 24, 2013)

pisquee said:


> wow, glad I've not had anything like that.
> Their main sublimation ink - previously known as DTI (Direct Textile Ink) has been rebranded to Sublinova Smart.
> They did have a superior/newer formulation for a couple of years, called Sublinova Pro, which has been replaced with Sublinova Advanced.
> This has definitely caused confusion.
> I had thought of swapping to the Sublinova Pro/Advanced, but felt it safer to stick with the original formulation as it works for us, and there is less chance of it being changed or redeveloped.


Thanks Tim! Can I ask which formulation of Inktech inks are you using? with which printer?


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

We usthe e original DTI (now rebranded as Sublinova Smart) in an Epson Stylus Pro 9600


----------



## Tite003 (May 24, 2013)

Hi guys,

I just wanted to say that I will test the water with Inktec. My printer should be printing almost every day, so I hope I don´t have too many clog problems. I will update after a time using them.

Thanks!


----------



## Cleolivia (May 3, 2013)

How is your printer doing? Any problems?? I'm thinking about switching to InkTec.


----------



## Tite003 (May 24, 2013)

Cleolivia said:


> How is your printer doing? Any problems?? I'm thinking about switching to InkTec.


Hi, I had a little problem. The black ink wasn´t getting dry fast enough and the printer rollers left black dots all over the prints...

I decided to switch to another printer and start using a RIP to have a better control about the amount of ink used.

Other than that, the printing looked fine, as long as you have a correct ICC profile. And didn´t have any clogging problem either. 

I would buy a kit of refillable cartridges and get it a chance if I were you.


----------



## Cleolivia (May 3, 2013)

I started with CIS and will stay with that... I've heard a lot of good things about RIP..
I've had issues with black smearing, but it wasn't because it wasn't drying fast enough... just that rollers needed to be cleaned, or design was too close to the edge, or just mysterious roller pressure when solid red and black are in same design.
Thanks VERY much for responding!!


----------



## ushi (Jun 18, 2013)

Could you please upload the ICC for sublinova ink? I have the same setup ( artisan 1430) but there's no one making ICC profile here


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

There is a 6 colour small format Epson ICC profile on the InkTec website - for an R260 IIRC which may be worth a try.


----------



## ushi (Jun 18, 2013)

pisquee said:


> There is a 6 colour small format Epson ICC profile on the InkTec website - for an R260 IIRC which may be worth a try.


Its way off compare to using color control in printer's color management. I can get close with printer's color management. The problem is the ink density is too high, the darker area be come too dark and too saturated while the lighter area is ok ( cant just pump the gamma). I wish Artisan 1430 have the ink density setting in paper.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

If the ICC on the InkTec website doesn't work, then you will need to get a custom ICC made.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

ushi said:


> Its way off compare to using color control in printer's color management. I can get close with printer's color management. The problem is the ink density is too high, the darker area be come too dark and too saturated while the lighter area is ok ( cant just pump the gamma). I wish Artisan 1430 have the ink density setting in paper.


It's also possible that profile is OK enough but you are not setting up your color management properly, both in your graphic application, and in the printer driver.

When you state ...

"the darker area be come too dark and too saturated while the lighter area is ok (cant just pump the gamma)"

Gamma is a linear adjustment.

This means the ink is not setup linearly, which is typical for sublimation ink without a profile or if the color management is not set correct applying the profile.

In theory PS "curves" could fix non linearity but in practice a root canal procedure without anesthesia would be a more pleasant experience than tweaking using curves. Gamma adjustments can't make curves straight.

I agree with Pisquee that if that profile is not working (assuming correct setup) then you need one made. Keep one thing in mind though, if you don't setup the profile you are trying now correctly you won't setup a custom one correct either. So before you "throw in the towel" and get one made ... make sure you are setting everything correct.

You can use this a "rough" guide and a starting point.

Sawgrass Technologies - Windows Configuration and Installation

Find your OS and then your graphics program. Setup the printer per the info supplied.

While your printer with that profile may need to deviate somewhat from the Artainium setup, it can probably be used to determine if the profile is being applied correctly, or if the profile is good enough.

Use this file for your testing and print on plain poly fabric for now. 

http://www.gballard.net/dl/PDI_TargetFolderONLY.zip

If you have MAC 

http://www.gballard.net/dl/PDI_TargetFolderONLY.sit

As Pisquee has mentioned other Epson 6 color printers profiles are likely close enough to be usable. The factory inks are universal across the 6 color line Artisan (and 4 color line DuraBrite+) so the print engines are basically the same for the number of colors in the printer.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Don't use the Artanium profile BTW from the Sawgrass website link, use the profile for the InkTeck inks that Pisquee mentioned, the Sawgrass link is just for a rough setup guide.


----------



## Tite003 (May 24, 2013)

ushi said:


> Could you please upload the ICC for sublinova ink? I have the same setup ( artisan 1430) but there's no one making ICC profile here


Hi, 

I have no idea how could I find this in my computer. If someone explains this to me, I´ll be glad to do it!

Cheers!


----------



## ushi (Jun 18, 2013)

Tite003 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have no idea how could I find this in my computer. If someone explains this to me, I´ll be glad to do it!
> 
> Cheers!


You can find it in C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\color if you have it installed. Or you can do a window search for the file name.
@mgparrish I belive i had the right setup for printing with the profile from Inktec as you can see in my attachment.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

ushi said:


> You can find it in C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\color if you have it installed. Or you can do a window search for the file name.
> 
> @mgparrish I belive i had the right setup for printing with the profile from Inktec as you can see in my attachment.


Assuming the sublimation profile name are showing in the screen is correct, then the profile would be setup correctly according to your screen, whether or not to use "plain" paper or "matte" paper setting in the Epson driver you would have to test, the colors _hue_ would be about the same except that in "matte" you get more ink laid down so would be more/less saturated depending on that setting. Usually with "plain" set you don't get the higher quality resolutions that "matte" offers. With "Plain" you have "fine" showing for the resolution. You could test those settings and see what happens.

You should setup the PS document color management as well, since I don't have those inks with that profile I can't recommend a setup precisely there, but the Artainum setup on that screen would be a starting point only. For other inks I have deviated from what Artainium recommends.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

For the profile to work, your printer needs to be running the same settings as the profile was made for, as mentioned in terms of, paper setting and print quality. I guess you will need to email InkTec support to find out what settings the profile needs (or experiment) but as the printer model is a different one you may find that it doesn't work well enough with yours, and you still need to get a custom one made.
The one screen-shot you haven't sent us, is what your colour settings/management is in PhotoShop - this is the one missing piece of information.


----------



## nekkron99 (Jan 14, 2015)

great info here guys! I love this forum.


----------



## nickypicky (Oct 22, 2015)

Help!!! ive recently bought the epson 1500w and am using inktech sublinova inks ....can some one please send a link for the icc profile as i can not find one anywhere :-(


----------

